# Chromebook says OS is damaged or missing



## RamistThomist (Dec 4, 2014)

My Chromebook came up blank and said the OS is missing or damaged. I did some research on google and they recommended getting the googleimg burner app thingy. I got the app that said create recovery media and I put it on a blank flash drive. I got halfway through the Chrome reinstallation, and it said unexpected error. Has anyone else had this problem? What do I do to fix this?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't Chromebooks come with call-in service to Google? I thought that was the case.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 5, 2014)

fredtgreco said:


> Don't Chromebooks come with call-in service to Google? I thought that was the case.



That's probably correct. I didn't think of that. Thanks.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 6, 2014)

Did you create a recovery file using a USB stick as recommended by Google for the Chromebook?

https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/6002417?hl=en

Some manufacturers have these files available for download, e.g.,

Acer C710 Chrome OS recovery download - Acer Community

If you own a Chromebook Pixel then a call or email to the support team will get you fixed jiffy quick as it is the Lexus of Chromebooks.


----------



## M_Scott (Dec 6, 2014)

I would expect, even on a Chromebook, trying to create recovery media on an already damaged OS might be futile.

You want to figure out what you did to damage the OS, were you running software that deleted files, did you (or a mystery person in your home) bang it on something, drop it?

Were you booting from a USB stick, if you remove it, it will give off this error or similar? Boot to the hard disk?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 6, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Did you create a recovery file using a USB stick as recommended by Google for the Chromebook?
> 
> https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/6002417?hl=en
> 
> ...



I did download the file to a USB stick on another computer. I got halfway thruogh the recovery mode before it said it wouldn't work.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 7, 2014)

Call 855-836-3987 and they will get you fixed up.

Or, you can create a Chromebook Recovery image from your Windows or Mac, too:

https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/6002417?hl=en

(Make sure all your antivirus software is turned off if you run into problems using your PC.)


----------



## Edward (Dec 7, 2014)

Upgrading to Linux may or may not be a viable option, depending on your processor:

4 Things to Keep in Mind When Buying a Chromebook For Linux


----------

